# Need a bit of help here...



## pdtb050606 (Jun 18, 2009)

So I REALLY want a pair of earrings like this, but not gold toned..I would prefer silver. They can be even chunkier than this, but you get the idea. I have searched the web but I can't seem to find what I am looking for. Sooo, I was hoping maybe someone here had something like this or could tell me where to look. TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Leather Chain Hoop Earrings, Black♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 18, 2009)

check macy's last time I was there I saw a whole line like that with leather weaved through, necklaces, earrings, belts, etc, and they had them in silver too....


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 18, 2009)

^^ Thanks, I just came back from there and didn't find anything, so I'm going to try another one tonight


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 18, 2009)

You could also try Icing or Claires, they often have stuff like that.


----------



## XoMakeup (Aug 16, 2009)

I think i saw something like that about 2 months ago at h&m.


----------

